# Hard lump under incision



## 2liv (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi, I am over 3 weeks post surgery, still have a hard lump under my incision, I was told to massage it , I did a little but was wondering if anybody knows exactly how to massage it ?
Left to right , up and down, pulling and twisting ? doe's it really have to be hard? I don't want to pull on the skin to much .
Thank you for any input !
The doctor was not able to drain anything , it was to hard...


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

As much pressure as you can stand (I admit I could not stand much)...I did circular motions. I have no idea if that's correct, but that's what I did...and my neuroma did eventually go away.

My husband (he's a PA) said the standard advice is to play your favorite song and massage the scar for the length of the song.


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

I had this too. I massaged occasionally, and not even for as long as a song, although that's great advice. Just about a minute. I used vitamin e oil and like joplin, I did small circular motions. This keeps you from tugging on the skin too much. I had the bump for a few months, but it's totally gone now and the scar is tiny.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I had one, too, under the left side of my incision. I would cut open a vitamin e capsule and massage the oil on my scar each night. It took a few months, but it's totally gone now.


----------

